# Cant post in classifieds



## Marcelle (23/12/19)

I would like to post some pre owned gear for sale but it says I dont have enough privileges to post in classifieds. Can someone please explain what I need to.do?


----------



## M.Adhir (23/12/19)

Think you need to head on over to https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-596 and introduce yourself first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marcelle (23/12/19)

Thank you


----------

